# First FP converter question



## hockeyref (Feb 7, 2013)

Just made my first FP, Jr. Gentelman II postable with converter. I've never used a FP pen before so this is all new to me. My question is with taking the pen apart to check the ink level in the converter. The end cap has a spring in there so if I try to unscrew the pen, it turns the converter and forces the plunger down making a big ink mess. Am I doing something wrong, are you not supposed to open the pen to inspect converter? I even tried unscrewing the end cap and Nip holder at the same time to see if it would release the pressure of the converter against the spring but still a mess.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Take the spring out for fountain JG II. Don't feel bad. Almost all of us had to learn this the hard way.

A dental pick with pop the glued in spring right out of the end. Another option is the squeeze filler that several vendors here sell.

I use the "squeeze" converters when I make fountain/Rb convertibles, as this eliminates having to keep up with the spring.


----------



## hockeyref (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks, I now clearly see that in the directions. Guess I do need to read them


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 25, 2013)

hockeyref said:


> Thanks, I now clearly see that in the directions. Guess I do need to read them


 
HOCKEYREF:  My wife would gladly explain to you that that's a "Man Thang" !!!   :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LittleBear (Feb 27, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> HOCKEYREF: My wife would gladly explain to you that that's a "Man Thang" !!! :biggrin::biggrin:


 My wife would agree.


----------



## plantman (Feb 27, 2013)

It states rite at the top of most manuals !!! If all else fails, read instructions !!   Jim  S


----------

